# Caterpillar SIS 2008A بالكامل و ملفت dada



## cat man (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا واعد و هذا وعد مني :59:

Caterpillar SIS 2008A 

Service Information System






















أسهل طريقة رخصة تثبيت إصدار مستقل ET.The
تسجيل دخول لـ sis
يوجد أدناه جميع الأدوات الضرورية للقيام بذلك

0000000000000000000000000000000000
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DDJ4JDUU

0000000000000000000000000000000000000
sis STW 2008A software disc
0000000000000000000000000000000000000
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E7MZ3VED

00000000000000000000000000000000000000
Full Jan sis 2009 update set

http://rapidshare.com/users/BTPN0N
http://rapidshare.com/users/FSXEFS
http://rapidshare.com/users/29UWI0

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000
انا واعد و هذا وعد مني :75:


----------



## youcef999 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

alf alf choukre majhoud jabar wallahi ,ihna bnistana el mazid.


----------



## م/عادل حسن (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور وجارى التحميل


----------



## حسام محي الدين (10 سبتمبر 2009)

طبعا ممتز ولك الففففففففففففففف شكر وكل عام وانت بخير وصيام مقبول ان شأ الله


----------



## cat man (11 سبتمبر 2009)

انا واعد و هذا وعد مني


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد704 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

till now am not sure but if its right so you are the great man i ever seen:56:


----------



## rayyasser (14 سبتمبر 2009)

Please can you tell me how i can download without account premieum rapidshare ,i really nead this software ,isearch it for mounths ago,please do me a favor ,put it on free account
thanks for all you do


----------



## dobelhadj (15 سبتمبر 2009)

choukran sadiki 3la majhoudek


----------



## cat man (16 سبتمبر 2009)

انا واعد و هذا وعد مني


----------



## سامح حسون (17 سبتمبر 2009)

والله تسلم ياغالى وربنا يكرمك وجارى التنزيل


----------



## ahmed morshidy (17 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks
Q: Do we have to download all these files?


----------



## مودى صاصا (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## المحمد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكرك اخي cat man على هذا الجهد الرائع ....لكن الرابطين جميعهم محجوبين عندنا بالسعودية أرجو أن يتم تحميلهم على مواقع اخرى.


----------



## cat man (18 سبتمبر 2009)

cat man قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا واعد و هذا وعد مني :59:
> 
> ...


000000000000000000000000000000000
April 2009 (Onhighway Only ) sis update
000000000000000000000000000000000000
http://rapidshare.com/users/FJZFRC
0000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## rayyasser (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم صديقي اريد ان احمل من الروابط التي اعطيت لكنها لpremium rapidshare account المرجو اخي ان تساعدني لتحميله فانامحتاج الىها وجازاك الله الف خير


----------



## cat man (23 سبتمبر 2009)

يقدم لكم شرح البرامج لكي يستفيد منها جيمع الاعضاء


----------



## mounirzhim (23 سبتمبر 2009)

LE CODE DE Caterpillar SIS 2007B
ET MERCI 
MERCI


----------



## rayyasser (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم صديقي اريد ان احمل من الروابط التي اعطيت لكنها لpremium rapidshare account المرجو اخي ان تساعدني لتحميله فانامحتاج الىها وجازاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## rayyasser (25 سبتمبر 2009)

* اريد ان احمل من الروابط التي اعطيت لكنها لpremium rapidshare account المرجو اخي ان تساعدني لتحميله فانامحتاج الىها وجازاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## cat man (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*اشرح البرامج لكي يستفيد منها جيمع الاعضاء قريبا ان شاء الله*​


----------



## المحمد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخي وحبيبي CAT MAN أشكرك كثيراً على هذا الجهد الرائع واستكمالاً لفرحتنا أرجو وأتمنى منك أخي تحميل الملفات على الفور شيرد ولك كل الشكر والتقدير.... 

http://www.4shared.com


----------



## mtmt20052005 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*اتمنا المزيد من العلم انشاءالله*

:20:طبعا ممتز ولك الففففففففففففففف شكر وكل عام وانت بخير ان شأ الله[/quote]


----------



## almnam (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر ياأخي بارك الله فيك بس في شغالة ناقصة هو كراك برنامج


----------



## cat man (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*اشرح البرامج لكي يستفيد منها جيمع الاعضاء قريبا ان شاء الله*​


----------



## beckham23 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكر عظيم وطلب مساعدة*

*ألف ألف شكر على المجهود الفوق عادي إللى انت عامله​*
بس انا عندي مشكلة بسيطة بعد تسطيب ال Standalone ET والSIS لا استطيع وضع ال license حتى ببرنامج CKKeyGen والصور الموجوده في فولدر Standalone ET

وكيف اضع ال data الخاصة بالSIS (عدد 9 DVD) داخل البرنامج​


----------



## cat man (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*اشرح البرامج لكي يستفيد منها جيمع الاعضاء قريبا ان شاء الله*​


----------



## mounirzhim (5 أكتوبر 2009)

Merci


----------



## M-CATERPILLAR (6 أكتوبر 2009)

:75::75::75::75:ايه الحلاوه دي ياعم :12: :12: :12: :12:

جزاك الله خيرا

وخلي التوكيل :68: :68: :68: :68: :86: :86: :86: :86: 

:75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## cat man (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*اشرح البرامج لكي يستفيد منها جيمع الاعضاء قريبا ان شاء الله*​


----------



## mounirzhim (12 أكتوبر 2009)

idée moi s'il vous plait de trauver le code entrie de sis caterpillar 2008A 
KEY 
ET UN GRAND MERCI


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (12 أكتوبر 2009)

أخى الكريم cat man

أنا حملت الإسطوانة مع الكيجن Keygen
لكن مش عارف أستخدم الكيجن 
ياريت لو توضح خطوات استخدامه .. لأن الصور اللى موجوده معاه مش موضحه حاجه


----------



## cat man (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*اشرح البرامج قريبا ان شاء الله*

cat man​


----------



## MOHD MUSTAFA (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك علي البرنامج الرائع


----------



## mounirzhim (13 أكتوبر 2009)

'il vous plait je voudrait le clé de licence de sis caterpillar 2008A ou 2007B
ETGRAND MERCI


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (14 أكتوبر 2009)

رجاء سرعة الرد فى طريقة استخدام الكيجن


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (14 أكتوبر 2009)

رجاء سرعة الرد فى طريقة استخدام الكيجن


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (14 أكتوبر 2009)

رجاء سرعة الرد على كيفية إستخدم الكيجن keygen


----------



## cat man (16 أكتوبر 2009)

م أحمد عبد السلام 

صبراً جميلاً


----------



## waleed marawan (16 أكتوبر 2009)

انا صابر يا بشمهندس احمد بس ياريت تقولنا على موعد لعمل الشرح واستخدام الكيجن من فضلك ​


----------



## cat man (16 أكتوبر 2009)

اشرح البرامج غدا ان شاء الله

مع الفيديو


----------



## mounirzhim (17 أكتوبر 2009)

MERCI 
Le clé de sis 2008A
S'il vous plait


----------



## cat man (18 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158583.html


----------



## islam88 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك لك في صحتك ويعطك العلم


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (22 أكتوبر 2009)

روابط التحديث لا تعمل


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (23 أكتوبر 2009)

روابط الرابيد شير لا تعمل
رجاء محاولة رفع الملفات مره أخره و بالأخص sis RERR0010-51
فى انتظار ردك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*م - محمد ... بعد تحميل ملفات DVD وعند تشغيل برنامج SIS يطلب منى اسطوانات وتظهر هذه الرسالة 

[FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Please insert the DVD [/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]-[/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Disc #7: DVDR0007-32 [/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]CHALLENGERS, COMBINES, EXCAVATORS, INTEGRATED TOOLCARRIERS, MINI EXCAVATORS, ON HIGHWAY TRUCK, PIPELAYERS, TILLAGE, TRACK TYPE TRACTORS [/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]in one of the following drives. (E:\) [/FONT]*​


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت يكون فيه حل ؟؟


----------



## hamza_work (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا يا اخوان
الرجاء ثم الرجاء اعادة رفع sis disc كاملة على megauplode او 4shared
بالنسبة للأخ الذي سال عن الكيجن اولا نزل et واستخدم الكراك طبعا استخدم خيارات dealer ثم نزل sis وستجد انه اكتمل باذن الله
وشكرا

الرجاء ثم الرجاء اعادة رفع sis disc كاملة على megauplode او 4shared

الرجاء ثم الرجاء اعادة رفع sis disc كاملة على megauplode او 4shared


----------



## waleed marawan (6 نوفمبر 2009)

من يريد الحل الاتصال بى على رقم 0106046282 انا من مصر من القاهرة


----------



## م:علاء (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ياجماعة حد يتأكد من اللينك علشان ابداء اشتغل فيهم وافيدكم بأذن الله لاني مفرغ نفسي علشان هذا الموضوع


----------



## لافلور (23 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود

ولكن هل يمكن رفع الملفات على ال mediafire لأن هذا هو الموقع الوحيد الذي استطيع التحميل منه بسبب ضعف الخط عندي

وشكرا لك بجميع الأحوال


----------



## wahamm1 (19 يناير 2010)

*مشروعي القادم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ العزيز cat man اشكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب . 
وانا احتاج النصيحه منك ومن الاخوان الذين لديهم الخبره الكافيه في مجال اعمال الصيانه للمعدات الثقيله.
مشروعي القادم هو عباره عن ورشة صيانه للمعدات الثقيله , وللعلم انني لدي الامكانيات الازمه لهذا المشروع ولدي بعض الخبره لابأس بها .
ارجوا ارشادي لجميع مايخص الصيانه من , ادوات ,وعدد , وانظمه الكترونيه, الخ .
وبخصوص برنامج sis cat اريد معلومات عنه اذا امكن.

والله يحفضكم


----------



## almgd (25 يناير 2010)

:20:


gold_fire_engineer قال:


> شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م احمد قدرى (18 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملفات بمساحات تسمح للمستخدم غير المشترك تنزيلها


----------



## hayderrekan (11 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز وفقك الله ملفات التحديث غلى الربدشير لا تعمل ارجو المعالجه ونشكر شكرا جزيلا


----------



## qsrawi71 (8 أبريل 2010)

its not anvailable ore its already removed from rapidshare


----------



## ولدبار (11 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحتم يجماعة أنا غير قادر علي تفعيل et ممكن حد يدلني لأاني محتاجة ضروري ويكون إشتغل معاه


----------



## ولدبار (11 أبريل 2010)

أسمع إن تفعيله عن طريق dos هل اكلام ده صحيح وإذا كان صحيح ممكن حد عارفها يشرحها وله الشكر


----------



## cat man (12 أبريل 2010)

ولدبار قال:


> أسمع إن تفعيله عن طريق dos هل اكلام ده صحيح وإذا كان صحيح ممكن حد عارفها يشرحها وله الشكر[/QU*ر \*
> 
> 
> ربط الشرح
> ...


----------



## وجيهجس (13 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جؤيلا*

:7::7:ولاكني لم استطيع تحميل 
*http://rapidshare.com/users/BTPN0N

http://rapidshare.com/users/FSXEF
http://rapidshare.com/users/29UWI0
ارجو المساعدة مع الشكر
*


----------



## السوداني الاسد (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ياهندسة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (30 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## jala1985 (21 مايو 2010)

بارك اللة في جهودكم برنامج cat sis 2008a نزل بس بدون ken genالمشكلة كانت عندي ممكن رابط للتنزيل keygen وحده فقط وهذا والفضل لكم


----------



## cat man (23 مايو 2010)

jala1985 قال:


> بارك اللة في جهودكم برنامج cat sis 2008a نزل بس بدون ken genالمشكلة كانت عندي ممكن رابط للتنزيل keygen وحده فقط وهذا والفضل لكم


 

موجود  هنا


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## jala1985 (25 مايو 2010)

شكراً على المجهود الذي قمت به من أجلي لكني لم أحصل على رابط لkeygen for cat sis 2998A
SS FE0E 921B FD50 7845 FF licence code


----------



## qsrawi71 (26 مايو 2010)

ولا رابط من الروابط الرابدشير شغالة ... عالعموم مشكور عالمجهود


----------



## cat man (29 مايو 2010)

jala1985 قال:


> شكراً على المجهود الذي قمت به من أجلي لكني لم أحصل على رابط لkeygen for cat sis 2998A
> SS FE0E 921B FD50 7845 FF licence code


 

من هنا وطلب من المشرفين

http://ebiedyousif.net/vb/index.php


----------



## بشير عزالدين (21 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك من اعماق قلبي واشكر سخا قلبك وهذا يدل على غنا نفسك وكرام اصلك وللعلم لم احمله بس مقدر جهودك في خدمة كاتربلر


----------



## mounirzhim (1 أكتوبر 2010)

Merci a votre attention j'ai bien utiliser et est sa marche bien. Mais pous sis il n'est sa marche pas au niveau de krake idee moissvp


----------



## m mobarak (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## صلاح عمر هباري (29 يناير 2011)

جاري التحميل الف شكر ولكن رابط التحديث لـ2009 على rapidshare لا يعمل


----------



## قائدالدين (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## caterpillar010 (7 مارس 2011)

السلاام عليكم اود المساعدة لقد قمت بتنزيل البرنامج من مكان اخر ولكني بحاجة رقم التفعيل او برنامج sis keygen ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## شنكارو1 (7 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي اهل بيتك


----------



## noureddine100 (13 مارس 2011)

كود التفعيل
كيف احصل عليه


----------



## belier (24 مايو 2011)

يا ريت الكايجين لو تتكرم اخي
الف شكر ليك
سلامي لك
محمد


----------



## belier (29 مايو 2011)

يا اخواننا اي حد عنده الكيجين
ينفعنا بيه 
sis2008a / sis2009a
مشكورين سلفا

سلامي لكم
محمد


----------



## لطفي 35 (28 أغسطس 2012)

please help us to re-upload all dead links


----------



## amr habib (6 سبتمبر 2012)

ياعينى على الوعود


----------



## hayder652 (28 فبراير 2013)

merci beaucoup


----------

